# Lens Support Rig for Big Whites



## DanP (Jan 3, 2018)

Does anyone use a lens support rig for their big white lens? If so, have you found it to make a significant (positive) difference over just attaching the lens to the gimbal using the lens foot? An example of what I mean is on the following website: http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/category-s/103.htm or in the attachment.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Haven't used a mechanical rig such as the one you have posted a link to, but I do use bean bags to support the length of big whites (300 f/2.8, and more relevantly perhaps, 500 f/4), and find they can help by giving greater stability, especially if in a strong breeze, for example, by damping/supporting the end of the lens. 

It may be a matter though of horses for courses for a given subject matter, because the drawback I would expect of the item you are looking at is manoeuvrability if you are looking to track a subject in more than one plane.

Gimbals provide great movement, whereas the extra stability of the support you are looking at might be best for a static subject where tracking movement isn't required, such as a nest site for example.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2018)

I haven't used one. Personally, I find the lens foot (an RRS replacement foot) is more than sufficient with my 600/4L IS II. Not only at fast shutter speeds for birds in flight, but also for 0.5 s exposures of the moon (during the super moon eclipse in 2015, shot with the 2xIII behind the lens). But also, a long lens support would be less effective with my gimbal, an RRS PG-02 LLR – it's a side-mount gimbal, and the long lens support relies partly on gravity (the weight of the lens pressing down on the bracket), it works best with bottom mount gimbals (like the Wimberley II). 




StoicalEtcher said:


> Gimbals provide great movement, whereas the extra stability of the support you are looking at might be best for a static subject where tracking movement isn't required, such as a nest site for example.



I think you're misunderstanding the functionality. Think of the long lens support like a really long lens foot (it actually clamps to the lens foot), with a vertical bracket at the far end that extends upward to contact the lens. The whole setup clamps into the gimbal, and you have free motion but the far end of the lens has some extra support. 

Here's an example of the RRS version on a Wimberley II gimbal:


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 3, 2018)

It depends on whether you need two points of support for the camera and the lens or just one. 
For two points, 15mm rods and support rig is common to get higher stability. I have attached picture of a typical setup for this purpose. For one support point, gimbals will be enough. I have used the 15mm rods and rig for lenses up to 300mm but I guess it should be possible to assemble a rig for longer and heavier lenses. 
Easier to use compared to a gimbal? Definitely not. Changing lens is harder and it adds extra weight but better quality results may be achieved because of eliminating slight movement of both lens and the camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2018)

Canon lenses don't really benefit from them, Nikon long lens tripod mounts are notoriously flexible and they do benefit from the style of support you show.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 4, 2018)

I currently use the Canon 300 F2.8 L IS and the Canon 800 F5.6 L IS and these supports would be of little, if any, use on my lenses. Lenses from other manufacturers may benefit?


----------



## Eldar (Jan 4, 2018)

A friend of mine is using the RRS Version, with the 600/4L IS II + extenders and claims it helps. I have never used one and never felt the need.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jan 4, 2018)

RRS foot (only foot that balanced well with 1.4xiii/2xiii/1DX2) on my 500ii + Wimberley II head, never needed a support, plus its heavy enough now!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 4, 2018)

> I think you're misunderstanding the functionality. Think of the long lens support like a really long lens foot (it actually clamps to the lens foot), with a vertical bracket at the far end that extends upward to contact the lens. The whole setup clamps into the gimbal, and you have free motion but the far end of the lens has some extra support.
> 
> Here's an example of the RRS version on a Wimberley II gimbal:



Aah, thanks Neuro - quite right: I had not realised it fitted onto the gimbal head.
Thanks
Stoical


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2018)

I never felt that more was needed.


----------

